# Need Some Costume Ideas



## Nyx Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

My boyfriend and I are having a Halloween party/Housewarming party October 25th and I have no idea what a good couple idea would be. I haven't dressed up for Halloween in almost 10 years. Any ideas would be extremely helpful! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Frankenstein and The Bride

Morticia and Gomez Addams

Jack Skellington and Sally

Just a few ideas


----------



## wheato (Sep 7, 2014)

Joker and Harley Quinn

Red Riding Hood and Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Herman and Lily Munster

Shadowbat had my other 2 ideas lol: Jack Skellington and Sally and Gomez and Morticia Addams


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've always wanted to do The Lone Ranger and Tonto, but my husband isn't having it!

Also, I thought Napoleon Dynamite and Deb would be funny!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Dracula and victim/bride.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Jack the ripper and victim
Deer and Deer Hunter
Medusa and victim of stone
witch and warlock
Alice and Mad Hatter


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Bob Ross and a Happy Little Tree
Indiana Jones and any one of his leading ladies
An incompetent circus knife thrower and his lovely (skewered) assistant
Or a lion tamer and lion?
A marionette or ventriloquist's doll with ventriloquist or puppeteer as appropriate
A USO girl and a GI (or, Captain America and Peggy Carter)
Hades & Persephone


----------



## Nyx Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

All great ideas! Thanks. I have a lot to choose from now.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Last year I was a ringmaster....my husband was the bearded lady

Do you have a theme? This year we are Administrator and groundskeeper to an asylum


----------



## scarebaby (Sep 27, 2014)

With American Horror Story focusing on circus sideshows this season, I think that kind of thing could be cool...it doesn't have to be "freaks" per se, but maybe a strongman, a bearded lady, a half man half woman, stuff like that.


----------

